

Ask HN: Good ressources to learn (Web-)Design - paskster

I am a solid Programmer and I know pretty much all I need to know about Backend- and Frondend-Developing.
But I would like to get deeper into the Design-Aspect. I am not talking about HTML, CSS, etc.. More about what makes a good Design actually a good Design. I already read "Don't make me think" and "The Design of everyday things", but they were more about usability then actually what makes a design beautiful.
Any recommendation what (online-)sources I should try to teach myself?
======
alexwolfe
You might want to try <http://teamtreehouse.com/> They have some good videos
that give concise explanations on a range of topics including design.

I would also try looking at <http://dribbble.com> for inspiration even though
it is not an official learning resource it is valuable.

For books dealing with good design I would recommend "The Non-Designers Design
Book". It is general advice but you will be surprised at what a huge
difference it can make. Its a great foundation to build upon.

If your really motivate, buy some books on color theory, typography,
iconography, and layout. These are all the essential building blocks for
design (web and print).

Finally if you need to brush up on your photoshop skills, try psdtuts.com for
some good tutorials.

Good luck.

------
jcarden
Read Tufte and there was a book that came out recently called 'Design for
Hackers' that you may find interesting.

